# SpellForce 2 ist zurück =)



## ThomasHAFX (28. August 2013)

*SpellForce 2 ist zurück *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*SpellForce 2 - Demons of the Past*

SpellForce - Official Board - Powered by vBulletin​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier ein kurzer Überblick über das, was Euch bei SpellForce 2 - Demons of the Past erwartet:

Zazhut ist frei. Sein Zorn will ganz Eo zerstören. Die Shaikan stehen  allein auf verlorenem Posten. Doch Sie, als Mitglied des  Shaikan-Ältestenrates, sind nicht bereit, die Hoffnung aufzugeben.  Gemeinsam mit alten und neuen Begleitern, machen Sie sich auf den Weg  zum Sitz der Götter, denn offensichtlich sind nur sie noch in der Lage  das Blatt zu wenden. Doch die Götter spielen ein eigenes Spiel und sind  offensichtlich nicht bereit, direkt einzugreifen. So liegt es in Ihrer  Hand, den Dämonen der Vergangenheit auf die Spur zu kommen,  Informationen über Zazhut zu sammeln und das Böse ein für alle mal aus  dieser Welt zu verbannen. Dabei stellen Sie fest, dass vieles nicht so  ist, wie es scheint. Sind alte Feinde wirklich so tief verhasst und neue  Freunde wirklich so intensiv vertraut? Finden Sie es heraus in diesem  epischen Mix aus RPG und RTS, der die Handlungsstränge aller  SpellForce-Teile miteinander verbindet und zu einem würdigen Abschluss  bringt. Eine neue, einzigartige Einzelspielerkampagne, die mehr als 25  Stunden Spielspaß verspricht. Nahezu alle Fraktionen können während der  Kampagne gespielt werden – Pakt, Clan, Shaikan …


5 komplett neue Karten – 8 Karten insgesamt
    Viele Nebenquests und zusätzliche Möglichkeiten, das Spiel zu  entdecken und zu erforschen (Ca. 50 Hauptquests mit vielen zusätzlichen  Unteraufgaben und ca. 40 Nebenquests mit ebenfalls vielen Unteraufgaben)
    Eine Handlung, die die Geschichte aller früherer SpellForce-Teile weiterführt
    Viele neue Gegenstände und Sets (sowohl als Belohnungen, als Beute und bei Händlern), neue Zaubersprüche und Waffen
    Zusätzlich zum Freien Spiel kann die komplette Kampagne über LAN oder Internet im Kooperations-Modus gespielt werden
    Es wird einen neuen, faszinierenden Multiplayer-Modus geben
    Überarbeiteter und optimierter Engine- , Netzwerk- und Gameplay-Code
    Man kann die Kampagne sowohl mit männlichen als auch mit weiblichen Charakteren spielen
    Nahezu alle Rassen und Fraktionen kommen zum Zug und können größtenteils selbst gesteuert werden
    DRM-free, außer für die Multiplayer Funktion ist ein Steam-Account erforderlich






*Grafikverbesserungen :*

Grass rendering improved


View distance tweaks


Improved trees (trunk/branch)


Improved lighting (per pixel, basic Bidirectional  reflectance  distribution function specular, rim light, view dependent  ambient,  etc)


Improved shadows (soft shadows, percentage-closer filtering)


Improved leaf rendering ( add leaf subsurface scattering )


Shader Model 3.0 usage only


Nvidia 3D Vision basic optimization
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Schaut ins Offizielle Forum für mehr News und werdet Teil der SpellForce Community
*
SpellForce - Official Board - Powered by vBulletin​


----------



## ComPot (28. August 2013)

*AW: Spellforce 2 ist zurück *

Sweet. Ich glaube, damit ist mein Herbst und Winter schonmal verplant. Nur die Sache mit Steam ist nicht so meins, wegen Privatsphäre und DRM, da bin ich eigen.


----------



## Hänschen (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Spellforce 1 war ja voll der psychodelische Hammer damals - trotz unrealistischem Spielinhaltes.

Ein großer Teil der Fesselung ans Spiel war wohl auch dem ergreifenden epischen Soundtrack und der ebenso epischen Atmosphäre zuzusprechen.


Spellforce 2 mit dem ganzen Gelabere in den Ingame-Cutscenes schreckt mich ein wenig ab muss ich sagen


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Einfach gleich mal auf SpellForce - Official Board - Powered by vBulletin anmelden ; )


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Spellforce 1 war ja voll der psychodelische Hammer damals - trotz unrealistischem Spielinhaltes.
> 
> Ein großer Teil der Fesselung ans Spiel war wohl auch dem ergreifenden epischen Soundtrack und der ebenso epischen Atmosphäre zuzusprechen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Dialoge gut erzählt werden was der Fall sein wird dann hört man sich gerne das Gelabere an


----------



## Hänschen (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *



ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Wenn die Dialoge gut erzählt werden was der Fall sein wird dann hört man sich gerne das Gelabere an


 
Ich war noch Gehyped von der abgefahrenen (Sagen-/Märchenhaften/Apokalyptischen ?) Stimmung des ersten Teils, diese langatmigen "sozialen" () Gespräche im zweiten Teil sind da schon unerwartet gekommen - genauso wie die ganzen "Einzelmissionen", da war ich auch mehr auf Basis-/Einheitenproduktion nebst Massenkanonenfuttereinsatz an die Front eingestellt .


*Schmacht* ... in dem einen Level spät abends wo man den letzten epischen Kampf gegen die Riesen im Eis oder so kämpft hats mir echt den Vogel rausgepfiffen - als wenn man auf Droge ist 
So müssen sich die Wikinger damals gefühlt haben wenn sie sich von Göttern umgeben gedacht haben - ins Sagenland abgedriftet....ihr wisst was ich meine ^^


----------



## Nuallan (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Ich kann mich noch an die Spellforce 2 Beta erinnern. NDA unterschreiben und via Post verschicken. Das waren noch Zeiten..
Die Beta hat mir das Spiel aber irgendwie versaut. Teil 1 fand ich um Welten besser. Werds auf jeden Fall mal im Auge behalten..


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. August 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich war noch Gehyped von der abgefahrenen (Sagen-/Märchenhaften/Apokalyptischen ?) Stimmung des ersten Teils, diese langatmigen "sozialen" () Gespräche im zweiten Teil sind da schon unerwartet gekommen - genauso wie die ganzen "Einzelmissionen", da war ich auch mehr auf Basis-/Einheitenproduktion nebst Massenkanonenfuttereinsatz an die Front eingestellt .
> 
> 
> *Schmacht* ... in dem einen Level spät abends wo man den letzten epischen Kampf gegen die Riesen im Eis oder so kämpft hats mir echt den Vogel rausgepfiffen - als wenn man auf Droge ist
> So müssen sich die Wikinger damals gefühlt haben wenn sie sich von Göttern umgeben gedacht haben - ins Sagenland abgedriftet....ihr wisst was ich meine ^^


 
Man hört so Gerüchte das es gute Sprecher sein sollen ... aber yoa an die Spellforce 1 zeiten kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern ... die Geschichte war unglaublich gut erzählt und hatte immer einen Herr der Ringe erzähl Stil ; )

Die Geschichte wie du oben aus dem Info Fenster rauslesen kannst soll richtig göttlich werden ; )


----------



## -angeldust- (2. September 2013)

coop in der kampagne. das klingt sehr gut. man hat hoffentlich aus den fehlern in fid gelernt.
was ist spellforce ohne coop????

ich hoffe die namenlosen wurden auch gebalanced. die wirken einfach nur aufgesetzt und man sollte da echt nochmal hand anlegen oder die komplett streichen...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (20. September 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Eine Presse Aussendung ist draußn Quelle >

Nordic Games GmbH | Fresh From Austria | Latest News | SpellForce 2


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Von Spellforce 2 Demons of the Past wurde heute ein Teaser Trailer rausgebacht, ich dachte ich teils den Pc Games Hardware Usern hier mal mit  

SpellForce 2: Demons Of The Past - Teaser - YouTube


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. November 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Hallo Liebe PC Games Hardware Leser, 

hier mal einige neue Bilder zum kommenden SpellForce 2 Titel ( Demons of the Past ) , Feedback wie euch die Bilder gefallen wäre wünschenswert  

Es wurden weitere Verbesserungen an der Grafik Qualität hinzugefügt, die dem Game sehr zu gute kommen, unter anderem : Normal Mapping das den Texturen eine Art Tiefeneffekt gibt und mit SSAA wurde dem Spiel endlich eine integrierte Downsampling Funktion spendiert, die sich laut Angaben der Entwickler stufenlos regeln lässt, weiteres wurde eine Art Wasserspielungseffekt in das Spiel integriert, Refraction (inkl. "Chromatic Dispersion")  der nicht nur dem Wasser sondern auch anderen Objekten wie z.b den Kristallen eine bessere Spiegelung verleiht. 

Laut Entwickler Angaben sollen die Systemanforderungen aber nur minimal steigen, eine 560 Ti oder eine 7850 Radeon Karte reichen aus um das Spiel in maximalen Einstellungen dazustellen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Ich hab da keinen Account. Kannst du die Bilder nicht kopieren, hier einfügen und die Quelle angeben?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (28. November 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hab da keinen Account. Kannst du die Bilder nicht kopieren, hier einfügen und die Quelle angeben?


 Oki, erledigt   ; )


----------



## Cleriker (28. November 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Super, dank dir! Die Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut. Die Grafik erinnert mich irgendwie an die Siedler 6. Sieht zwar schon besser aus, aber doch ähnlich. Die Beleuchtung ist gelungen, insbesondere der Tag/Nacht Effekt. Ob der dann wirklich fließend, oder in Sprüngen verläuft, müssen wir aber noch abwarten, oder gibts schon Videos dazu? SSAA im Spiel und dann stufenlos... das gefällt sogar sehr. Vorbildlich, wenn es wirklich kommt. Wäre dann das erste Spiel dieser Art, welches eine derartige Funktion bietet. Gut täte das allerdings so manchem.
Gibts da eigentlich auch Wind? Die Blätter und der Rauch lassen nicht darauf schließen, aber die Segel des Schiffs sind voll, trotz des Mottenangriffs.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (29. November 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Im Forum steht, es bleibt alles beim alten, was deine Frage betrifft ^^

Battlefield 4 bietet dies Funktion des Downsamplings auch. 

Also, der Tag und Nacht Wechsel ist wie immer fliesend und die Pflanzen bewegen sich zwar auch aber einen richtigen Wind oder so gibts keinen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Hier der Teaser Trailer.....

SpellForce 2: Demons Of The Past - Teaser - YouTube

BITTE BEACHTET DAS DER TRAILER SCHON PAAR MONATE ALT IST UND KEIN SSAA ODER ÄHNLICHES VORHANDEN IST !


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

*Hier eine LISTE DER SPRECHER die man in Spellforce Demons of the Past hören wird, sind einige dabei die ihr sicher kennt 

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht zu jeden Sprecher bekannte Rollen raus zu suchen in dennen sie schon mal vorgekommen sind   


Gilles Karolyi*  (Ratchet & clank (Qwark),Alan Wake,God of war 3
*Nora Jokhosha*  Resident Evil 6 (Helena Harper), Spiderman 3 (Mary Jane), Prince of Persia/Die vergessene Zeit (Princess)
*Matthias Keller*  Call of duty: Black Ops 2 (Rolle: David Mason) Die Siedler 7 (Rolle: Dracorian)
*Antje von der Ahe*  Katherine Heigl ,N.C.I.S. Rolle: Abby, Walking dead / Lori , Grey’s Anatomy/Izzie
*Oliver Kritsch Mazura*  Jaffar aus Risen 2, Jimmy Power aus Darkness 2,
*Isaak Dentler* Claustrofobia als Rolle: Alex  (Hauptrolle),  Inside the Darkness  als Rolle: Brian
*Richard van Weyden* (*Uncharted* als Victor Sully Sullivan )
*Sabina Godec* Diablo 3, Fable 3, The Secret World, Infamous, uvm ...
*Djuwita Mueller* Dragon Age, Deux Ex 3, Mars Effect 2, Command&Conquer 3 Alamstufe Rot 3
*Ines Deinert* NGN studios Sprecherdemo Ines Deinert - YouTube
*Rita Ringheanu* Resident Evil Rolle: Ada Wong 
*Stephane Bittoun*  "Die Stimme" von Galileo BIG PICTURES und Stammsprecher bei PRO7-Galileo ,Devil May Cry ,Killzone 
*Claudia Ubschrat* Bulma in Dragonball Z, Madagascar 1-2 Nilpferd  Gloria,  Gaia in Spartacus: Gods of the Arena, Stimme des Star Trek  Föderations Computer, Alan Wake die Stimme von Alice Wake
*Claus Peter Damnitz* (https://www.synchronkartei.de/?actio...=talker&id=852)
*Walter von Hauff* Spricht auf Deutsch die Stimme von Tim Allen, Michael Dorn,Michael Moore, James Remar, Laurence Fishburne uvm.
*Andreas Borcherding* Starcraft 2 als Arcturus Mengsk, BioShock Infinite als Jeremiah Fink 
*Manfred Erdmann*  Futurama als Dr. Zoidberg,Die Simpsons als Comicbuchverkäufer, 2003–2009: One Piece
*Ulrich Frank* Ned Flanders aus die Simsons, Gecko Moria aus der Animeserie One Piece
*Pauli Sedlmeier* https://www.synchronkartei.de/?actio...talker&id=3215
*Claus Brockmeyer* Findet Nemo als Sushi , How I Met You Mother als Ranjit, Cars als Fred 
*Gerhard Acktun* Die Simpsons als Mr. Smithers, Pokemon als Mazui , Der Herr der Ringe, Full Metal Jacket (Rafterman)
*Crock Krumbiegel* Patrick Dempsey ( Scram 3), Kevin Bacon (Wild  Things), Connor Trinneer  ( Stargate Atlantis, Star Trek : Enterprise),  Mr. 1 aus One Piece
*Kai Taschner* Scream 1-4 die Killerstimme, Scooby Doo,  Borderlandes 2 Handsome Jack, Starcraft 2 Jim Raynor, die Stimme von  Jaken aus Inuyasha
*Christoph Jablonka* Professor Birk, Giovanni, Adam und Adrian in *Pokemon* ,https://www.synchronkartei.de/?actio...=talker&id=300
*Alexandra Mink*  Celia ( Alice im Wunderland), Ylvie ( Wickie und die starken Männer) Teela Zain Elmes ( The Canidate for Goddess)
*Frank Behnke* http://www.stimmgerecht.de/sprecher/...nk-Behnke.html


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ich trauere irgendwie immer noch dem gelungenen ersten Teil der Reihe nach. Die Geschichte damals war einfach super, der Zirkelmagier der sein eigenes Ich davon abhält einen schrecklichen Fehler zu begehen und im Prinzip damit scheitert und ein Paradoxon fabriziert und die komplette Welt ins Chaos stürzt...

Dazu noch der gelungene Mix aus RPG und RST.

Dagegen fand ich Teil 2 sowohl storytechnisch als auch spielerisch irgendwie nicht mehr so gelungen und irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das man mit jedem Addon zum 2ten Teil das ganze mehr und mehr in einen kitschigen bideren Brei verwandelt der im Vergleich zu Teil 1 immer weniger von der einst guten düsteren Geschichte hat.

Aber nun gut, mal schauen was der Test zu diesem "Addon" nach dem Release so sagt.

Immerhin schonmal positiv das man sich diesmal auch bei der Grafik was mehr Mühe gibt.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Ich denke schon das sie sich sehr viel Mühe geben, extra noch einen neuen Multiplayer Modus und zu dem wurde die Grafik auch in vielen Bereichen aufgebessert, Story Technisch und spieltechnisch sollte man  also großes erwarten, wenn ich total daneben liebe und es ein Bugfest wird dürft ihr mich steinigen  

Ich fand schon die Stimmen der Englischen Sprecher von dennen ich leider keine Namen habe  sehr gut.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

NEUE BILDER vom  ADD-on, das eigenständig lauffähig ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -angeldust- (4. Januar 2014)

ich bin immernoch skeptisch, lasse mich aber gerne ueberzeugen....

ich hoffe der multi taugt wieder was!


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2014)

Das sieht doch alles ganz gut aus. Ich bin gespannt, wie es sich dann wirklich spielt.


----------



## -angeldust- (6. Januar 2014)

soll wohl gu laufen! hab mich da mit jemandem unterhalten. es sind wirklich gute dinge umgesetzt worden. 

man ist wirklich auf dem richtigen weg!

hier jetzt schoen erfahrungen machen. weiterhin auf die communtiy eingehen (das ist bei dotp wirklich der fall!) und wir erhalten dann ein bombe spellforce 3, an dem ja schon gewerkelt wird.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Joa ich hoffe mal nicht nur die Grafik passt sondern auch neuer Inhalt, gerade die kleinen Dinge manchen es aus


----------



## -angeldust- (8. Januar 2014)

es geht auf jeden fall aufwaerts. alle die den titel schon getestet haben sagen, dass fid der schlechteste teil war. mit den dlcs hierzu und dem neuen teil geht es bergauf. 

es wurden wuensche der community beruecksichtigt und eingebaut. das ist selten geworden...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So schön kann alte Grafik noch aussehen.

Der Charakter auf dem Bild ist ein Gott, sein Name und Zweck ist bis jetzt nicht bekannt, erkennen tut man die Götter durch Masken.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Eine Übersichtliche Liste aller Bewertungen von Demons of the Past. Die Liste wird nach und nach aktualisiert.

IGN Espania (Link) - 7/10

Gamersglobal DE (Link) - 7.0/10

ONLYSP ENG (Link) - 8/10

Softpedia ENG (Link) - 8.5/10

HeyPoorPlayer ENG (Link) - 3/5


----------



## kazzig (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: SpellForce 2 ist zurück *

Bin auch kurz davor wieder in Spellforce 2 einzusteigen - ein einmaliges Spielerlebnis!


----------

